# If you could make 1 move what would it be(within reason of course) ?



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

personally i would trade steve francis for eddie jones and a 1st rd. pick.

my reasoning is the knicks have enough scoring but not nearly enough defense plus they already have 3 guards who can score in similar ways to francis in nate marbury and crawford , they need a guy who can spot up and play defense and be a team guy ,QRich has shown he can do it , but its not his forte like it is eddie jones' even at his advanced age.

the grizz have lost pau gasol for up to 3 months into the season and have damon stoudamire coming off an ACL tear 30 or so guards who are under 6 ft tend to drop off anyway add in coming off leg sugery and the drop in production is extremely likely especially that 1st year, steve francis would be ideal for them to keep afloat while pau heals and beyond as they need more scoring.

if the grizz needed an extra bone thrown in i would add mo taylor for brian cardnail, whose outside shooting would be nice with marbury's drive and kick style of ball, but no matter what i would want a 1 st round pick IT's real talent is drafting at the GM spot and getting picks is important.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Da Grinch said:


> personally i would trade steve francis for eddie jones and a 1st rd. pick.
> 
> my reasoning is the knicks have enough scoring but not nearly enough defense plus they already have 3 guards who can score in similar ways to francis in nate marbury and crawford , they need a guy who can spot up and play defense and be a team guy ,QRich has shown he can do it , but its not his forte like it is eddie jones' even at his advanced age.
> 
> ...


I guess you were the guy that suggested to trade for Jones a few weeks back. I mentioned in one of my more recent posts that I thought it would be a good idea for the obvious reasons you stated earlier but I still selected other. Right now, I'd try to stand pat unless it managed to condense our roster and improve the talent within our 8-9 man rotation. I still believe that both Steph and Steve could coexist on the court together and the results could be amazing if so. I want to especially see what happens with those two considering the fact that maybe one of our problems on offense is the lack of an identifiable and consistent 2nd scorer next to Marbury.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

I said get rid of Francis. I don't know how or if that's possible, but that would be my main objective. I agree with Twinkie Foot though, there is no reason he and Marbury couldn't coexist. I just have no faith that that will happen. I think it's not only too many of the same kind of player, but I'd like to see Crawford start and with Francis here it presents a big problem. I don't dislike Francis and I think he could be an all-star again. I just don't see where his place is on this team. And I'd rather get rid of him and save us all some serious frustration.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> personally i would trade steve francis for eddie jones and a 1st rd. pick.
> 
> my reasoning is the knicks have enough scoring but not nearly enough defense plus they already have 3 guards who can score in similar ways to francis in nate marbury and crawford , they need a guy who can spot up and play defense and be a team guy ,QRich has shown he can do it , but its not his forte like it is eddie jones' even at his advanced age.
> 
> ...


If the Knicks get that done deal, it's a good move.

Problem is that Memphis won't do it. Now that they lost Pau they're in the Greg Oden sweepstakes, and even if they don't get him, they'll get someone else solid, like a Kevin Durant or a Joakim Noah.

This draft will potentally be one of the best in years, and if Memphis is not going to do well this year, they're not trading the pick, and they certainly don't need Francis.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

guys i have to admit i have a curiousity to see marbs and francis together in the same backcourt. i think it would be exciting if they could co exist . a couple off times they played off of each other really well last season, both guys are used to teams putting their best defender on them and having defenses designed to stop them.

1 of these guys will be taking apart the lesser defender the other team is playing on them on a regular basis , making them more effective my guess is francis will benefit from this more than marbury, because alot of pressure tends to make francis error prone.

if i had to bet i'd go with it working but see jones working out as even more likely.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

If the opportunity was to present themselves I say get rid of Isiah while we can. I still think he is a waste of oxygen but I like the Jefferies signing. Realistically getting rid of him won't happen unless we have another dreadful season, so my selection would be Francis. GM's around the league usually play hard ball with us, so getting a first rounder will be pretty tough to do unless you're taking back a huge significant of salaries which Dolan stated he did not want to do.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Real said:


> If the Knicks get that done deal, it's a good move.
> 
> Problem is that Memphis won't do it. Now that they lost Pau they're in the Greg Oden sweepstakes, and even if they don't get him, they'll get someone else solid, like a Kevin Durant or a Joakim Noah.
> 
> This draft will potentally be one of the best in years, and if Memphis is not going to do well this year, they're not trading the pick, and they certainly don't need Francis.


 i think the grizz won 49 games last year ...i dont see losing gasol for half a season making them a 15-23 win team which they will need to really be in the Oden sweepstakes(worst team only gets a 1 in 4 chance at the top spot anyway) if he even decides to come out which is far from a certainty he has given every indication he intends to stay in college for some time, he always maintained he was going to college even before the 19 and over rule came into effect I'm not sure of how bad they will be most likely in the low 30's, bad enough not to be close to the playoffs , but not bad enough to get all the great talents in the draft.

veteran teams generally dont tank especially the ones who are playing for contracts like eddie jones , or are near the luxury tax ...i am pretty sure they are at the threshold, thats alot of money to pay for your players to not even try .Neither fratello or jerry west have a history of having a team tank on them, so i'm very skeptical of that happening.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> i think the grizz won 49 games last year ...i dont see losing gasol for half a season making them a 15-23 win team which they will need to really be in the Oden sweepstakes(worst team only gets a 1 in 4 chance at the top spot anyway) if he even decides to come out which is far from a certainty he has given every indication he intends to stay in college for some time, he always maintained he was going to college even before the 19 and over rule came into effect I'm not sure of how bad they will be most likely in the low 30's, bad enough not to be close to the playoffs , but not bad enough to get all the great talents in the draft.
> 
> veteran teams generally dont tank especially the ones who are playing for contracts like eddie jones , or are near the luxury tax ...i am pretty sure they are at the threshold, thats alot of money to pay for your players to not even try .Neither fratello or jerry west have a history of having a team tank on them, so i'm very skeptical of that happening.


They don't need to have a top-5 pick to get a really good player. They could be at the no. 12-14 and potentally still get someone really good. 

I think that keeping the pick in _this_ draft makes more sense than trading for Steve Francis.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Big move, it's a fusion from my Jerome James trade idea and MoT one... 

Sactown trade Corliss Williamson to Seattle, Ronnie Price to Washington and Vitaly Potapenko to Nets;

Nets trade Jeff McInnis and Cash to NY (so NY can buyout him);

NY trade Q Rich to Memphis, Jerome James to GS, Mo Taylor to Sacramento and Ime Udoka to Boston;

Boston trade Brian Grant to NY, Brian Scalabrine to GS and Dwayne Jones to Sacramento;

Memphis trade Stromile Swift to Washington, Brian Cardinal to Boston and Dahntay Jones to NY;

Washington trade Etan Thomas to Memphis;

GS trade Adonal Foyle to NY;


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> I said get rid of Francis. I don't know how or if that's possible, but that would be my main objective. *I agree with Twinkie Foot though, there is no reason he and Marbury couldn't coexist.* I just have no faith that that will happen. I think it's not only too many of the same kind of player, but I'd like to see Crawford start and with Francis here it presents a big problem. I don't dislike Francis and I think he could be an all-star again. I just don't see where his place is on this team. And I'd rather get rid of him and save us all some serious frustration.


I also say get rid of Steve Francis. Its really nothing personal, its just marbs is the teachers pet and isnt going anywhere and I want JC and Nate to get lots of playing time.

About Marbs and Francis in the same backcourt, thats a tough sell, granted im curious but I do not know if it would work. I mean if they play the same type of defense they played last year, it would be hard to have them on the floor at the same time.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Truknicksfan said:


> I also say get rid of Steve Francis. Its really nothing personal, its just marbs is the teachers pet and isnt going anywhere and I want JC and Nate to get lots of playing time.
> 
> About Marbs and Francis in the same backcourt, thats a tough sell, granted im curious but I do not know if it would work. I mean if they play the same type of defense they played last year, it would be hard to have them on the floor at the same time.


as professionals and highly skilled players they _should_ be able to coexist. of course they're both off their respective rockers, so that makes the possible less likely


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> I also say get rid of Steve Francis. Its really nothing personal, its just marbs is the teachers pet and isnt going anywhere and I want JC and *Nate to get lots of playing time.*
> 
> About Marbs and Francis in the same backcourt, thats a tough sell, granted im curious but I do not know if it would work. I mean if they play the same type of defense they played last year, it would be hard to have them on the floor at the same time.


Be careful what you wish for, Nate is a walking turnover and I don't think he can run the team at the PG position. IMO I don't think he is that good, he is just the teams energizer bunny. I guess everyone gets a clean slate due to the LB debacle so we sha'll see.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Sorry! wrong move to all those who think trading Francis for Eddie Jones is best for the Knicks situation, its not. 
Temple Rookie Mardy Collins need to observe and practice with Marbury, Francis, Crawford, and Nate for one entire season to learn and grasp his PURE-PG Skillz as a Defender & Offensive contributor for his NBA Career with the Knicks or without them. 

So far the Knicks Best Combo-Guards is Marbury & Francis not Crawford. 
The 6.6 Rookie Mardy Collins have the chance of becoming a great Combo-Guard 
with a Hall of Famer coaching (Isiah) him with Star Players of Marbury & Francis 
to learn from. 

*Francis is an asset to the Knicks right now (For Nate and Collins). *


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

moving Francis for anything will be a step in the right direction.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Kiyaman said:


> Sorry! wrong move to all those who think trading Francis for Eddie Jones is best for the Knicks situation, its not.
> Temple Rookie Mardy Collins need to observe and practice with *Marbury, Francis, Crawford, and Nate* for one entire season to learn and grasp his PURE-PG Skillz as a Defender & Offensive contributor for his NBA Career with the Knicks or without them.
> 
> So far the Knicks Best Combo-Guards is Marbury & Francis not Crawford.
> ...


How in the hell is Collins going to learn defense from those 4? Three of them are allergic to defense.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

cpawfan said:


> How in the hell is Collins going to learn defense from those 4? Three of them are allergic to defense.



Who said anything about Collins learning Defense? 
*Mardy Collins Defense got him into the NBA.* 
Collins defending Marbury, Francis, Crawford, and Nate in practice on a regular would increase his defensive skillz to the NBA level, plus he would be able to STEAL a couple of their NBA offensive moves that fits his skillz of play to increase his overall play in the NBA. 

President Isiah Thomas wants Francis, Marbury, and Crawford stock to increase this season so what better way to increase there stock than get three young defensive players to go at them in each Practice session (Jared, Balkman, and Collins). 

Balkman & Collins already know that whenever they do get a little playingtime that NBA oponents will not pressure them as much as the other Knick players so they have to hit 80% of their open shots and easy baskets. So having as many offensive players around them will give them excess of seeing certain offensive styles they could pickup on and use in their Rookie season. 

*The only trade that looks interesting to President Isiah Thomas is the Webber trade this offseason. 
So he may stay pack just for that trade only before the season starts.*


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I think that a Francis for Eddie Jones+2nd rounder is pretty fine for both NY and Memphis...


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Gimme Qyntel Woods back and cut someone we're never gonna use.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

The Francis for Eddie Jones trade is good and bad for profesional and Personal reasons of Eddie Jones last year contract. Do anyone know what Eddie Jones plans are after his contract expire? 
We all knew AD Plans after his contract expired before we traded for him, and he was an unhappy camper throughout last season for the Knicks & Rapters. 

Francis have to have an outstanding 2006-7 season to establish his value in the NBA (16-7-1 avg). 
That is not difficult for a guy with Francis Skillz to do when averaging 28 minutes of playingtime with this Knick Roster under a simple system and a study rotation of players. 

*Adding Combo-Guard Francis with Combo-Guard Marbury with SG-Crawford & PG-Nate to the same roster for a 82 game (4-player) backcourt rotation in the 2006-7 season. Is an oustanding scoring Backcourt where oponents have to use a strong defensive ZONE where double teams are needed to stop the Knicks backcourt from scoring. The Knicks 4-Backcourt players may have problems with passing off the dribble however, none of them have problems with shooting off their dribble. * 

*Dont worry about the Knicks Backcourt Defense when they could do either two things:* 
1) outscore their oponents backcourt. 
2) have 3-help defensive players at the SF (Jared, Lee, and Balkman) to help pressure or slowdown oposition backcourts.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

If I could make 1 move that would be in the realm of reality, I believe it would be for Charlotte Bobcats free agent, Melvin Ely who is an excellent fit for the Knicks in my opinion. There have been compliants of us being soft down low (some with merit, some without) and I believe a guy like Ely can erase some of that in the spot minutes he's given at the 5. He's no stranger to sitting on the bench or playing backup, so I believe he'd have no problem coming off the bench behind Eddy Curry and Channing Frye. As a 6-10, 260 lbs defensive stopper, Ely could change all images of our front line and seriously put the intensity missing on the court James should have provided. Whether the Bobcats let him go is a different story but since we are this late into the offseason, I'd make the effort to offer him at least our million dollar exception. If that doesn't work, a sign and trade is always an option. The Bobcats are apparently weak at the swingman spot so we may have a package that interests them.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Da Grinch said:


> personally i would trade steve francis for eddie jones and a 1st rd. pick.
> 
> my reasoning is the knicks have enough scoring but not nearly enough defense plus they already have 3 guards who can score in similar ways to francis in nate marbury and crawford , they need a guy who can spot up and play defense and be a team guy ,QRich has shown he can do it , but its not his forte like it is eddie jones' even at his advanced age.
> 
> ...


Interestingly enough, the one move I always made when starting a franchise in sports game x was to do the same exact trade.


----------

